# Grip Chop Glock 22 to 23



## Sharps40 (Mar 26, 2010)

Just picked up a pretty solid G22 (40 S&W) Police Turn in.  Its sound inside and out but has a bit of holster wear to the grips and slide finish.

Planning to polish the plastic a bit on the curved surfaces of the grip to bring them back to looking new.  Also planing to stipple the left/right grip panels by wrapping it in aluminum window screen (for accurate pattern) and then either using a round point or a diamond point on my soldering iron.

Heres the rub. The gun is sound but rubbed out and I doubt I'd consider this on a new gun...grip chop to a 23?  I'm thinking so.  It'd give me a full power 40 that prints less on the belt and fits the motorcycle windshield bag.

Anybody got photos of grip chop Glock 22s they'd like to share, whether professional or home gunsmith?  I've seen the Robar and I've seen the Snakeskin patterning, what about other patterns and chop styles?

V.R.


----------



## mike bell (Mar 30, 2010)

Just trade it for a used 23.  I saw one a few months ago like that.   I thought they lost their mind!   it may have been cool for the person that did it.....but finding somebody to buy it after the "coolness" wears off might be a little hard.  

If you want I can try and see if I can get some pictures of it if he still has it.


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, its mostly about the doing it.  I suspect I'll be keeping it a while since I just rounded up 1400 cases and ordered dies and G23 magazines.  Long and short, Glocks are not real pretty anyway and this one has enough holster wear on the plastic to be worth experimenting with.  I've seen some of the plastic guns sculpted in a snake skin grip, now, I really thought that was too ugly to ever slap it cute!  I guess worst case I'll have an ugly travel companion for the long motorcycle camping trips.  But, ya never know!


----------



## njanear (Mar 30, 2010)

Have you visited GlockTalk recently?  There is a thread going on about this right now:

http://www.glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1186098


----------



## Sharps40 (Mar 31, 2010)

njanear,

Cool stuff.  Thanks.  Mags are on the way and laid in the brass, so I guess heaven is only a hacksaw away!


----------



## Mossy Creek Lee (Apr 4, 2010)

I didn't think you could use reloads (or wasn't supposed to) in Glocks due to the unsupported chambers, especially on the .40 cals.


----------



## Sharps40 (Apr 6, 2010)

Reloads are fine in any gun in my opinion.  Lots of manufacturers won't warrenty them since reloaders may not comply with pressure/velocity standards and safe practices.  Some automatics don't do a good job supporting the brass case due to the feed ramp angles but, good brass, well cared for and proper reloading techniques should minimize any problems/dangers of a blow out.


----------

